# Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)



## ChrisDeger (30. April 2012)

*Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Hallo Hardware-Freunde!
Ich will mir einen Gamer-PC selbst zusammenbauen und bin auf der Suche nach guten/kompatiblen Komponenten.
Es muss nicht unbedingt jedes Spiel bei höchster Grafikstufe laufen, wenn es für den Preis möglich ist, umso besser.
Ich hätte 600-700€ einkalkuliert.
Habe mir ein paar Komponenten zusammen gesucht und wollte euch fragen was ihr davon haltet... ob das alles kompatibel ist, was man sich sparen kann und Verbesserungsvorschläge wären toll, danke im Voraus 

*Meine Konfiguration:*

Mainboard: ASRock 970 Extreme3 AMD 970 So.AM3+ Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail
CPU: AMD FX Series FX-8120 8x 3.10GHz So.AM3+ BOX (welchen CPU-Kühler?)
GPU: 1024MB Sapphire Radeon HD 6850 Aktiv PCIe 2.1 x16 (Lite Retail)
Gehäuse: Zalman Z9 Plus ATX PC-Gehäuse schwarz (4 Kühler vorinstalliert, benötige ich noch weitere?)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power Netzteil 530W
HDD: Western Digital WD10EARX 1TB interne Festplatte (8,9 cm (3,5 Zoll), 5400rpm, 64MB Cache, SATA III) grün
RAM: Corsair XMS3 PC-1333 Arbeitsspeicher 8GB (CL9) DDR3-RAM Kit
'Extras': Icy Box IB-863-B Multikartenleser (13,3 cm (5,2 Zoll), eSATA, 4x USB 2.0, 2x USB 3.0); Asus Xonar DG interne PCI Soundkarte 5.1, Digital Out, Dolby Headphone, Eax, 96kHz 24bit, Low Profile; TP-Link TL-WN822N Netzwerk WLAN USB Adapter (300Mb)

Links: 
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/pid/google/info/p765695_ASRock-970-Extreme3-AMD-970-So-AM3--Dual-Channel-DDR3-ATX-Retail.html?ia-pmtrack=157757413
AMD FX Series FX-8120 8x 3.10GHz So.AM3+ BOX - Hardware, Notebooks
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/pid/google/info/p684144_1024MB-Sapphire-Radeon-HD-6850-Aktiv-PCIe-2-1-x16--Lite-Retail-.html?ia-pmtrack=157757413
http://www.amazon.de/Zalman-Z9-Plus...1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1335374110&sr=1-1
http://www.amazon.de/quiet-Pure-Power-Netzteil-530W/dp/B002JWLN5S/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1335374893&sr=8-4
http://www.amazon.de/Western-Digita...=sr_1_1?s=ce-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1335374796&sr=1-1
http://www.amazon.de/Corsair-XMS3-PC-1333-Arbeitsspeicher-DDR3-RAM/dp/B003N8GVUY/ref=sr_1_1?s=ce-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1335820799&sr=1-1

Extras: 
Icy Box IB-863-B Multikartenleser 5,2 Zoll: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

http://www.amazon.de/interne-Soundkarte-Digital-Headphone-Profile/dp/B003ZXDOL6

http://www.amazon.de/TP-Link-TL-WN8...Y03Q/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1335375018&sr=8-6

MFG, Chris


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Mai 2012)

Hat sich erledigt, wie auch mein Vorschlag.
Hast du von dem Zeugs schon was? Mal Rot mal Schwarz wie auch mit oder ohne funktionierenden Link. Willst du übertakten? Generell würde ich zu Intel raten


----------



## maxscmitz (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Ich will dich ja jetzt nicht runtermachen,aber "Spielen mit Bulldozer",das kann doch nicht dein ernst sein. xD

Ne wirklich,setz lieber auf ´n i5 2500K,oder 2400.
Dazu dann noch was in Richtung P67. 

Meine Empfehlung: Frag einfach bei "Softy" nach;Der hat so´ne "Liste" in der so ziemlich die besten Konfigurationen sind 

edit: Sche*** zu langsam xD


----------



## ChrisDeger (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Nein ich habe noch nichts!
ja sorry, dafür kennt man sich besser aus 
wieso keinen amd? also dann eher einen Intel Core i5 2400 4x 3.10GHz?
ob ich übertakte weiß ich noch nicht, bin noch relativ neu auf dem gebiet!
was würden sie mir raten?


----------



## Thallassa (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Ein Du reicht hier.
Joah, mit nem i5 hat man eigentlich immer die bessere Karte 
Übertakten ist bei dem Budget aber schwierig, eine OC-Config kommt meist auf etwa 100 Euro mehr, als eine non-OC - leistungstechnisch kommt es dann meistens sogar auf das Selbe raus - zumindest bei diesem Budget hier.

Mein Vorschlag wäre dieser:

Intel Core i5-3450, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80637I53450) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ~ 180
ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP, H77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals Deutschland ~ 80
G.Skill RipJaws-X DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ~ 40
Optional besserer CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Sella (Sockel 775/1155/1156/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000053) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ~ 20
LG Electronics GH22NS90, SATA, bulk | Geizhals.at Deutschland ~ 20
Sapphire Radeon HD 7850 OC, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort, lite retail (11200-01-20G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ~ 220
be quiet! Pure Power CM 430W ATX 2.3 (L8-CM-430W/BN180) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ~ 50
Xigmatek Asgard Pro (CCC-AE37BS-U02) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ~ 40

Dazu je nach Wunsch entweder eine SSD wie die: Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT128M4SSD2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland oder eine gewöhnliche HDD: Seagate/Samsung Barracuda Spinpoint 1000GB, SATA II (ST1000DL004) | Geizhals.at Deutschland (um mal im Budget zu bleiben)

Bei einer OC-Config bekäme man mehr CPU-Leistung, würde allerdings auf Grafikleistung (und Qualität, da dann nur noch eine HD6870 drinnen wäre) verzichten - Leistungstechnisch ist man bei dem Budget denke ich ohne OC erstmal besser beraten.


----------



## ChrisDeger (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

ok, vielen dank
gehäuse ist ok oder?
lüfter in der seitenwand einbauen oder?


----------



## Thallassa (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*



ChrisDeger schrieb:


> ok, vielen dank
> gehäuse ist ok oder?
> lüfter in der seitenwand einbauen oder?


 
Ne, in der Seitenwand ist überflüssig, einer Vorne, einer Hinten und das passt dann schon.

Wozu eigentlich zwei Mal den gleichen Thread?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Wo ist den jetzt schon wieder das Geschreibsel denn hin. Was hast du von den Teilen schon, denn deine Linkliste ist arg verwirrend. Willst du übertakten können? Ich würde ja rein für Gaming eher Intel vorziehen wie zb den i5 2400 und das Asrock H 77 Pro4, Bei der Festplatte die Samsung F3, beim Netzteil Pure Power L8. Die Lüfter vom Gehäuse reichen völlig aus, wobei 2 es tun würden. Beim RAM würde zb der Teamgroup Elite reichen . Existieren jetzt 3 Threads. Vorsichtshalber den Mist hier auch mal reinkopiert damit ich nicht ein 4. mal anfangen muss. Mods ihre seid heute wohl schon im Brausebrand?

Man darf du zu mir sagen​


----------



## ChrisDeger (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

graka ist mir fast etwas zu teuer, taugt eine billigere nichts?


----------



## Thallassa (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*



ChrisDeger schrieb:


> wie lösche ich denn die anderen threads?


 
Das kann nur ein Mod machen

Warum ist dir die Graka zu teuer? Die ist das Herzstück eines jeden Gaming-PCs oO

Welche Monitorauflösung hast du denn?


----------



## ChrisDeger (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

ja ich hab schon ne ps3 und ne xbox und werd ab und zu mal aufm pc zocken
hab noch keinen monitor, hab an den gedacht: BenQ G2222HDL 54,6 cm LED Monitor HDCP schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*



ChrisDeger schrieb:


> wie lösche ich denn die anderen threads?


Hab die mal angeschrieben das die beide zusammenführen sollen

Bitte kein Mehrfachposting, dafür gibt es den " Bearbeiten - Button "


----------



## ChrisDeger (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

ok danke 
sorry bin eben noch ein noob in dem forum, werde jetzt besser aufpassen was ich hier öffne!


----------



## ChrisDeger (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

frage: wieso eigentlich keinen amd prozessor, sondern einen intel?
amd 8x 3.1ghz
intel 4x 3.1 ghz
-> intel teurer


----------



## Softy (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Deswegen: Test: AMD


----------



## Threshold (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*



ChrisDeger schrieb:


> frage: wieso eigentlich keinen amd prozessor, sondern einen intel?
> amd 8x 3.1ghz
> intel 4x 3.1 ghz
> -> intel teurer


 
Die Anzahl der Kerne sagt heute schon lange nichts mehr darüber aus wie schnell eine CPU wirklich ist.
Derzeit hat AMD keine Chance gegen Intel. Ganz egal im welchen Preisbereich.
Ein i3 für 100€ steckt in Games jede AMD CPU in die Tasche. Auch den doppelt so teuren FX 8150.


----------



## ChrisDeger (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

ok, weil ich die testergebnisse von chip sagen was anderes, aber da vertrau ich lieber euch, ihr habt da wohl mehr ahnung von!


----------



## Threshold (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*



ChrisDeger schrieb:


> ok, weil ich die testergebnisse von chip sagen was anderes, aber da vertrau ich lieber euch, ihr habt da wohl mehr ahnung von!


 
Die Testergebnisse von Chip kannst du zusammenrollen und den Grill damit anfeuern.  
Da steht noch nicht mal wie die Ergebnisse ermittelt worden. Was sehr schwach ist.
Schau dir die Ergebnisse von PCGH an. Die sind sehr praxisnah.


----------



## ChrisDeger (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Ich bin jetzt etwas verwirrt und weiß nicht welche Komponenten ich nehmen soll, weil jeder mir zu etwas anderem rät.
Könntet ihr mir vielleicht nochmal etwas zusammenstellen?  (& kann ich dann die neusten spielen in mit voller detailstufe spielen?)

Und was mich wundert... ihr ratet definitiv zu intel, wobei euch die tests ja auch bestätigen, aber warum setzen soviele pc-konfiguratoren (z.B. NEXOC) auf AMD?


----------



## Softy (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Du hast doch schon einen guten Vorschlag auf der 1. Seite von Thalassa. Besser wird es hier nicht, da müsstest Du schon hier anfragen: Forum - COMPUTER BILD


----------



## ChrisDeger (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

@ Thallassa:
wär ein i5-3570K sinvoller also ein 3450, da ich bei diesem Prozessor noch die Option zum übertakten habe?


----------



## Threshold (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Nur wenn du das Übertakten auch mit einplanst. Du brauchst ein Z77 Mainboard und einen extra Kühler.


----------



## Jeanboy (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Nur wenn du das Übertakten auch mit einplanst. Du brauchst ein Z77 Mainboard und einen extra Kühler.



Und das würde wahrscheinlich deinen preislichen Rahmen sprengen... Außer du gibst uns etwa 100 Euro mehr zur Verfügung


----------



## ChrisDeger (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

hab mein budget auf 800€ erhöht, aber bringt das übertakten wirklich so einen großen leistungsschub, dass sich ~100€ mehr lohnen?


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*



ChrisDeger schrieb:


> hab mein budget auf 800€ erhöht, aber bringt das übertakten wirklich so einen großen leistungsschub, dass sich ~100€ mehr lohnen?


 
Wenn du die CPU um 20% übertaktest bist du auch in etwas 20% schneller bei CPU lastigen Sachen.


----------



## Thallassa (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Die Grafikkarte kann man ohnehin übertakten. Da brauchst du ja nicht extra investieren. 
Was die CPU angeht: CPU-OC beim spielen bringt nicht so viel, die meisten CPUs haben mehr als genug Saft für alle aktuellen Spiele. Oc wird eher betrieben um Render- oder ähnliche Arbeiten zu beschleunigen, oder das Multi-GPU-Gespann nicht zu limitieren. Oder auch einfach nur zum Spaß.

Wenn du das Budget jetzt wieder erhöhst, stellt sich die Frage, ob du das nicht doch wieder lieber in Grafikkartenleistung steckst -> imo kriegst du eine HD7850, du könntest eine HD7870 haben, wenn du wieder auf OC verzichtest. Mit der dürftest du auch mehr Spieleleistung haben, als mit einem OC-3570K und einer HD7850. Wenn du den 3570K und die HD7850 gescheit hochzüchtest, dann hast du wieder vergleichbar viel Leistung. Züchtest du wiederrum die HD7870 gut hoch, hast du auch damit wieder mehr Leistung, ohne die CPU übertaktet zu haben. Schwierige Entscheidung, viel Leistung gibt sich beides nicht wirklich, musst du entscheiden, wie du es jetzt letztendlich haben willst. (Der Absatz bezieht sich pauschalisiert nur auf Spiele, bevor jemand ankommt *g)


----------



## ChrisDeger (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

kann man sagen wie lang mir die HD7850/HD7870 bei aktuellen/kommenden spielen reichen wird? (full hd monitior und höchste grafikeinstellungen)
weil für des geld sollte die schon einige zeit reichen


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Crysis 3 kommt erst in einem Jahr raus. Von BF4 weiß man noch nichts. Keine Ahnung was die Games an Hardware brauchen werden.


----------



## Softy (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2 Jahre wird die Grafikkarte gut ausreichen, wenn Du es mit AA/AF nicht übertreibst.


----------



## ChrisDeger (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

teurer spaß, wenn man von konsole auf pc umsteigt


----------



## reaction (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

PC rules  Das zocken auf nem anständigen PC kann man meiner Meinung nach niemals mit Konsole vergleichen.. Zumal es nur schon viele Games auf PC gibt, die es für Konsolen nicht gibt (WoW, GW, LoL, Tera, Diablo usw)

Noch zum CPU-Core Thema wegen Bulldozer / i5 / i7, das Problem ist denk ich einfach, das kein Game auf 6 oder 8 Kerne ausgelegt ist.. Und bei der Graka sparen ist definitiv der falsche Ort, musste ich vor 2 Jahren auch erfahren


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*



reaction schrieb:


> Noch zum CPU-Core Thema wegen Bulldozer / i5 / i7, das Problem ist denk ich einfach, das kein Game auf 6 oder 8 Kerne ausgelegt ist.. Und bei der Graka sparen ist definitiv der falsche Ort, musste ich vor 2 Jahren auch erfahren


 
Es liegt vor allem daran dass die Pro Takt Leistung des Bulldozer sogar geringer ist als die den Phenom 1 von vor 5 Jahren und das soll was heißen.
In 1-CPU Test im Cinebench geht der FX komplett unter und verliert gegen alles was da rumläuft.


----------



## ChrisDeger (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

eine frage noch: taugt die 7.1 soundkarte von dem mainboard (ASRock H77 Pro4) was? 
hab ein teufel concept e300


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Der Onboard Sound reicht schon.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Bei dem System reicht Onboard eigendlich


----------



## ChrisDeger (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

sicher?
weil ich hätte schon gerne nen guten sound 
kann mir des jetzt eigentlich nicht so vorstellen aber wenn ihr des sagts...


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Dann kauf dir halt eine Soundkarte. Ist dein Geld.


----------



## Softy (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Ich würde schon eine Soundkarte kaufen, wenn Du Wert auf hochwertigen Sound legst. Der onboard Sound vom Asrock ist Gülle  Ich zumindest höre einen deutlichen Unterschied zwischen onboard Sound und dedizierter Soundkarte.


----------



## ich111 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Kommt aber auf deine Audiorgeräte an, ob eine Soka wirklich was bringt


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*



Softy schrieb:


> Ich zumindest höre einen deutlichen Unterschied zwischen onboard Sound und dedizierter Soundkarte.


 
Mit den Aldi Boxen?


----------



## ChrisDeger (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

gut dann werde ich mir noch eine kaufen, danke.
reichen eigentlich die 2 lüfter vom Xigmatek Asgard Pro? ^^


----------



## Softy (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Nein, mit dem hier : http://www.weltdergadgets.de/images/1546.jpg


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*



Softy schrieb:


> Nein, mit dem hier : http://www.weltdergadgets.de/images/1546.jpg


 
Ich dachte du hast sowas?
http://scr3.golem.de/screenshots/1109/Asus_N-Serie/thumb620/DSC_0467.JPG


----------



## Softy (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

OK ich gebs zu. Es sind diese hier : Sony Ericsson MS410 Snap-on Speaker Stand - Tragbar ...


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Ich hätte wetten können dass du die Lautsprecher von In Ear Kopfhören benutzt.


----------



## ChrisDeger (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

muss ich beim i5-3450 in verbindung mit einem alpenföhn sella noch wärmeleitpaste drauf schmieren?
nicht oder?
wenn dann müsste ich den cpu köpfen oder?


----------



## True Monkey (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Nicht köpfen ..

WLP kommt zwischen Heatspreader und Kühler

Beim köpfen wird die WLP zwischen DIE und Heatspreader getauscht.
Das ist was ganz anderes und ist nicht für den normal User gedacht


----------



## ChrisDeger (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

hab mir auch noch ne gute bewerte wärmeleitpaste bestellt, soll ich die nehmen oder die von intel?


----------



## ich111 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Beim mitgelieferten Boxed Kühler ist die WLP schon drauf
Welche hast du bestellt?


----------



## True Monkey (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Vollkommen wurscht was für eine paste zwischen dem Sella und den i5 3450 kommt 

Hauptsache es ist eine dazwischen (der i5 3450 läuft mit 1,0v @ stock und abwärme ist dem ein Fremdwort )


----------



## ChrisDeger (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

noch ne frage der alpenföhn sella, der mir empfohlen wirde ist heute gekommen und da steht nicht drauf, dass der mit dem 1155 sockel kompatibel ist? oO


----------



## Softy (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Der passt schon. Der Lochabstand ist zum Sockel 1156 gleich geblieben.


----------



## ChrisDeger (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

gfoit ma!


----------



## ChrisDeger (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

wenn ich meinen pc zusammengebaut habe und ihn dann starte, dann dürfte sich doch erst mal des bios aufmachen oder?
was installier ich dann zuerst also erst mal mainboard treiber dann betriebsystem und dann sonstige hardware treiber wie gpu & cpu treiber oder?


----------



## Threshold (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Du gehst zuerst ins Bios und schaust nach ob alles erkannt wurde.
Danach die DVD ins Laufwerk legen und davon booten.
Windows installieren.
Und danach die Treiber installieren. Die Treiber von der Herstellerseite herunterladen und nur das was du auch brauchst. Nicht die beiliegende Board CD benutzen.


----------



## ChrisDeger (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

die dvd die dem board beiliegt oder windows


----------



## Softy (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Zu erst musst Du Windows installieren, dann die Treiber. Aber da möglichst die aktuelllsten von  der Board-Herstellerhomepage.


----------



## ChrisDeger (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

ja ist klar, danke nochmal


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Ich würde Windows mit allen Updates zuerst installieren, danach die Treiber


----------



## ChrisDeger (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

ich werde demnächst anfangen meinen rechner zusammenzubauen, worauf soll ich das board legen damit nichts beschädigt wird?


----------



## Threshold (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Du kannst das Board auf den Mainboard Karton legen.


----------



## ChrisDeger (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

hat sich erledigt


----------



## ChrisDeger (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

hab grad versucht den cpu-kühler (alpenföhn sella mit befestigungsring) einzubauen, aber ich muss die befestigungsklammern vom kühlkörper extrem schwer runetrdrücken und kann den immer noch nicht fest machen, könnt ihr mir helfen?


----------



## coroc (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Ein Stück Pappe zum Beispiel, erden nicht vergessen


----------



## ChrisDeger (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

pappe? oO wohin?


----------



## coroc (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Pappe leitet keinen Strom?

Erden z.B. an dem unklakierten Teil einer Heizung


----------



## ChrisDeger (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

ja weiß ich auch, aber was soll mir des bei einer monatge von einem cpu-kühler helfen?
mein problem ist, dass ich den nicht drauf bringe


----------



## coroc (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Wasn CÜU-Kühler nochmal? Der Macho?


----------



## ChrisDeger (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

alpenföhn sella auf einen i5


----------



## ChrisDeger (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

kann der i5 durch zuviel kraft kaputt gehen?
weiß nicht ob ich mich des trauen soll


----------



## Softy (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Das ist normal, dass man da ein wenig Kraft aufwenden muss, und es auch ein bisschen knirscht, wenn man den Hebel nach unten drückt.


----------



## ChrisDeger (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

aber der abstand kommt mir sehr groß vor, zwischen klammer und 'einrastung'
naja ich versuchs mal...


----------



## ChrisDeger (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

ich bring den nicht drauf, kann ich so fest drücken wie ich will oO


----------



## ChrisDeger (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

hab ihn jetzt mit viel kraft drauf gebaut, anders gings nicht


----------



## coroc (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Das muss so, sind die Formen passend?


----------



## ChrisDeger (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

ja schon, ring sitzt perfekt auf dem board...


----------



## Softy (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Ja, beim ersten Mal hatte ich auch ziemlich Schiss (ich meine jetzt die CPU einbauen  )


----------



## Threshold (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*



Softy schrieb:


> Ja, beim ersten Mal hatte ich auch ziemlich Schiss (ich meine jetzt die CPU einbauen  )


 
Dann bau mal CPUs ein von vor 15 Jahren.


----------



## ChrisDeger (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

die haben ja auch pins


----------



## ChrisDeger (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

aber eigentlich gings um den kühler nicht um die cpu ^^


----------



## Threshold (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Was soll denn mit dem Kühler sein?
Einfach schauen wie der laut Zettel eingebaut wird und schon hast du es.


----------



## ChrisDeger (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

die anleitung kannst du vergessen...
was ist des xigmatek asgard pro für ein schrott? :0

-keine unterlegscheiben
-die teile auf denen des board liegt, drehen sich beim versuch des board festzuschrauben immer durch, somit ist des board jetzt locker und die gewinde sind kaputt, wie soll ich die jetzt wieder rausbekommen? -.- (bzw. 3 sind fest die anderen nicht wirklich...)


----------



## ChrisDeger (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

macht des was wenn des board n bisschen rumwackeln kann?
und ich hab plastikunterlegscheiben verwendet, ist des ok?


----------



## coroc (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Ist eigentlich nicht so dolle ICh würde eher Pappe nehmen


----------



## ChrisDeger (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

ja ich bekomms ja nicht mehr raus... >.<  
wieso ist des schlimm, wenn die aus plastik sind?

und wo soll ich die gehäuselüfter vom xigmatek asgard pro anschließen?


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*



ChrisDeger schrieb:


> -keine unterlegscheiben
> -die teile auf denen des board liegt, drehen sich beim versuch des board festzuschrauben immer durch, somit ist des board jetzt locker und die gewinde sind kaputt, wie soll ich die jetzt wieder rausbekommen? -.- (bzw. 3 sind fest die anderen nicht wirklich...)


 
Wie hast du das denn geschafft? 
Einfach die Schrauben locker mit der Hand anziehen und nicht mit Gewalt hineinrammen.


----------



## ChrisDeger (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie hast du das denn geschafft?
> Einfach die Schrauben locker mit der Hand anziehen und nicht mit Gewalt hineinrammen.


 
schon klar ^^
nur beim versuch die schrauben rauszudrehen drehen die teile wo sie drin verschraubt sind mit -.-


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Auch das habe ich noch nie geschafft egal wie preiswert das Case ist. 
Du scheinst grundlegend was falsch zu machen.


----------



## coroc (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Was für ein Gewinde haben die Schrauben den? Gibts noch welche mit feinerem Gewinde?


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Vielleicht hast du auch die falschen Schrauben erwischt. Es sind beim Case verschiedene bei.


----------



## ChrisDeger (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

-kann ich des board so lassen, es hält ja und wenn man nicht gegen den pc tritt wackelt es auch nicht?
-wo soll ich die gehäuselüfter anschließen?
-die pci-e solts sind verwirrend, bei dem einen steht fett pci-express 3.0 und an der seite steht klein pci-e 2.0, bei dem anderen slot pci-e 3.0


----------



## ChrisDeger (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

bei den schrauben hab ich die richtigen verwendet hab alle vorher ausprobiert...


----------



## coroc (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Dann probier dochmal ein anderes M0Bo Teil, vielleicht ist das Gewinde des Abstandhalters kaputt


----------



## ChrisDeger (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

ja was bringt mir des jetzt, die sind ja schon verschraubt...
und ich kanns ja nicht nachschauen weil ich die nicht mehr rausbring, manche zumindest...


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Schraub alle Schrauben nacheinander heraus. Wenn der Abstandshalter dran bleibt kommt er auch mit heraus und dann kannst du das Mainboard herausnehmen. 
Ich denke dass du nicht die richtigen Schrauben hast denn sonst passiert sowas nicht.


----------



## ChrisDeger (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

der abstandhalter kommt aber nicht mit raus weil ab einem gewissen zueitpunkt dreht die schraube durch


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Der Abstandshalter dreht durch? 
Was hast du da denn gemacht?


----------



## ChrisDeger (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

eigentlich hab ich den nur reingeschraubt...
naja des board hält ja, soll ich's jetzt so lassen?


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Ich würde halt nachschauen was kaputt ist. Natürlich hält das Board. Da liegt ja keine Kraft drauf.


----------



## ChrisDeger (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

ja dann lass ich des jetzt erstmal so und wenn ich mal des gehäuse board austausch werd ich des dann amchen, ist glaub ich die beste lösung?

nur noch die frage: wo soll ich am mb die gehäuselüfter anschließen?


----------



## coroc (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Was hasst du denn? Cha_Fan 1+2 würde ich nehnen


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Da wo sie hinkommen. An die Anschlüsse. Schau mal ins Handbuch. Da steht das.


----------



## ChrisDeger (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

des handbuch ist kein wirkliches ahndbuch da steht des nicht drin...

cha_fan2 hab ich cha_fan1 find ich nicht, ich hätte noch pwr_fan1 im angebot


----------



## coroc (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Oder Sys_Fan, was für ein MoBo hast du?


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*



ChrisDeger schrieb:


> des handbuch ist kein wirkliches ahndbuch da steht des nicht drin...
> 
> cha_fan2 hab ich cha_fan1 find ich nicht, ich hätte noch pwr_fan1 im angebot


 
Such mal das Mainboard ab. wenn es Fan2 gibt muss es logischer Weise auch Fan1 geben.


----------



## ChrisDeger (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

cha_fan1 hat halt 4 pins des macht ja nix oder wenn der stecker nur 3 hat und ich den bei der 'schiene einsteck?


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Nein. Du kannst einen 3 Pin auf eine 4 Pin stecken. Nur anders herum geht es nicht.


----------



## ChrisDeger (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

muss dieses ac'97 angeschlossen werden weil 1. find ichd es nicht 2. müsste des direkt neben hd audio sein aber da ist nichts...


----------



## ChrisDeger (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

ja ich steck ja 3 pin auf 4 pin


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Nein. Entweder AC97 *oder *HD Audio. Da du ein neues Board hast nimmst du HD Audio und lässt AC97 in der Luft verhungern.


----------



## ChrisDeger (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

auf was war des nein jetzt bezogen?

vom gehäuselüfter gehen 3pin stecker weg und einen davon will ich in einen 4pin stecken, das dürfte doch kein problem sein?
cpu wird mit atx 12v1 versorgt oder


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Das war auf den AC97 Stecker bezogen. Wenn du den HD Audio eingesteckt hast brauchst du den AC97 nicht. Den kannst du also einfach so hängen lassen.


----------



## coroc (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Das geht

CPU Strom dürfte doch klar sein, oder?


----------



## ChrisDeger (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

beim cpu stecker/anschluss ist nur komisch dass der stecker abgerudnet ist und wo es reingestcekt manchmal 4-eckig ist


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Der Stecker passt nur 1x richtig hinein. Das klappt schon. Falsch stecken kannst du den nicht.


----------



## ChrisDeger (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

problem beim graka einbau, juhu

hinten am pc gehäuse sollen ja dann die anschlüsse für die graka rausschauen...
aber die graka geht dnn nicht in den slot sondern minimal danben vorbei -.-


----------



## coroc (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Mach ma ein Foto


----------



## ChrisDeger (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

habs bei dem slot versucht wo pci-e3 klein dabei steht, des ist der untere von den beiden


----------



## ich111 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Die Graka sollte in den obersten PCIe x16 Slot


----------



## coroc (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Würde ich auch versuchen


----------



## ChrisDeger (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

hab ich mir eigentlich auch gedacht, war nur verunsichert wegen pci-e 2/3
 die ist jetzt dann im pci-e 2


----------



## coroc (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Wieso nimm den PCIe Slot, der oben ist und gut ist

Wo liegt den dein Problem?


----------



## ChrisDeger (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

immernoch desselbe problem


----------



## ich111 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Dann hilft nur ein Foto


----------



## ChrisDeger (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

würde man bei meiner kamera sowieso nicht sehen...

___________________________
|__________________________|          <- da soll die graka rein, aber sie kommt auf einem der 'striche' auf


----------



## coroc (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Erst in den Slot und dann festschrauben, oder hast du das schon?


----------



## ChrisDeger (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

es würd passen, aber es ist jetzt glaub ich minimal schief


----------



## coroc (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Will ja nix falsches sagen, aber es müsste so laufen


----------



## ChrisDeger (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

ist dran, anschlüsse passen nur verdeckt sie minimal das loch wo ich sie festschraube... was nun


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Sagst du noch mal welches Board du hast und welche Grafikkarte?


----------



## ChrisDeger (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

geschaft... aber die andere schraube gehtn nun wirklich nichtmehr, eine reciht oder?


----------



## ChrisDeger (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

bei der graka sind zwei 6pin steckplätze vorhanden, brauch ich die beide?
und des hd-audio kabel ist relativ kurz und geht nicht um die graka herum, soll ich es drüber oder leicht drunter tuen


----------



## Softy (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Ja, Du musst beide Stromanschlüsse an die Grafikkarte anschließen.


----------



## ChrisDeger (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

also muss ich beim netzteil pci-e 1/2 verwenden?


----------



## Softy (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Ist besser.


----------



## ChrisDeger (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

ok danke.
des hd-audio unter oder über die graka?
udn reicht 1 schraube zur befestigung der hd radeon 7870 oc?


----------



## Softy (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

HD Audio passt nur an einem Stecker am Board. AC97 ist ein älterer Standard, den einfach weglassen.

Ja, eine Schraube reicht schon.


----------



## ChrisDeger (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

ich mein des hd-audio kabel ist relativ kurz und ich kann es nciht um die graka legen soll ich es über oder unter die graka tuen?


----------



## Softy (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Naja, unten am Board entlang halt


----------



## ChrisDeger (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

laufwerk und hdd werden ja mit sata/strom steckern angeschlossen, die sata stecker steckt man auf dem board ein oder, aber wo da sind unendlich viele, des ist egal oder?
und ich find des stromkabel irgendwie nicht


----------



## Softy (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Für Laufwerk und HDD kannst Du einen der SATA2 Stecker nehmen, SATA3 ist nur für SSD's interessant. Und den SATA3 Hostcontroller (Asmedia oder so) würde ich gar nicht verwenden und im BIOS deaktivieren. Dann bootet der Rechner schneller.


----------



## ChrisDeger (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

ok danke 
ich bräuchte noch stromstecker für laufwerk und hdd, könntest du mri da welche schicken, weil ich hab da glaub ich keine...


----------



## ich111 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Die sind garantiert dabei, einfach mal die Kabel durchschauen. Der SATA-Stromstecker sieht so aus
http://www.google.de/imgres?q=sata+...&ndsp=36&ved=1t:429,r:5,s:0,i:106&tx=70&ty=29


----------



## ChrisDeger (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

bei der hdd sowieos beim laufwerk ist nix dabei, und beim nt glaub ich auch nicht

was wären des denn für welche?


----------



## ich111 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Doch Kabel zur Sata Stromversorgung sind beim NT zu 100% dabei (was bringt so ein Kabel im Lieferumfang des Laufwerks), einfach das Bündel der Kabel die du mit dem NT mitgeliefert bekommen hast durchwühlen


----------



## ChrisDeger (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

ja ich hab noch 3 kabel, alle haben 4 stecker


----------



## ich111 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Dann nimm doch die, es muss nicht an jedem Stecker was hängen


----------



## ChrisDeger (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

also kann ich auch nen stecker der in der mitte vom kabel ist, anschließen?
weil anders geht glaub ich sowieso nicht ^^


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Das spielt keine Rolle wo am Kabel der Stecker sitzt.


----------



## ChrisDeger (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

passt.
du hast mich vorher mit dem gehäuselüfter verunsichert   also 3pin auf 4pin passt oder?


----------



## ich111 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Ja, das kannst du sogar auf der von dir genannten Seite der Anleitung nachlesen


----------



## coroc (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Ja, (zum 5. aml)


----------



## ChrisDeger (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

wollte nur nochmala uf nummer sicher gehen 
morgen versuch ich den mal zu booten ^^
beim 1. mal booten maus + tastatur gleich anschließen oder nicht? ^^


----------



## Softy (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Ja, Maus und Tastatur werden natürlich gleich angeschlossen.


----------



## ChrisDeger (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

maus und tastatur an usb 2.0 oder 3.0 anschließen?


----------



## Softy (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Usb 2.0


----------



## ChrisDeger (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

für was brauch ich dann 3.0 ich werd ja jetzt kaum nen stick hinten anschließen?


----------



## Threshold (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Du kannst ein Verlängerungskabel kaufen und den Port sozusagen zu dir heranholen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*



ChrisDeger schrieb:


> für was brauch ich dann 3.0 ich werd ja jetzt kaum nen stick hinten anschließen?



Man könnte daran zb einen aktiven USB 3.0 Hub anklemmen, so ist man gezwungen unter den Tisch zu kriechen oder sich zu bücken


----------



## ChrisDeger (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

es ist alles angeschlossen, hab versucht den rechner zu starten aber es tut sich nichts.... nt ist auch angeschaltet :/


----------



## Threshold (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Hast du den 8 Pin Anschluss am CPU Sockel dran?


----------



## ChrisDeger (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

ja schon


----------



## Threshold (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Alle Kabel auf festen Sitz getestet?
Hast du die Kabel vom Case auch richtig angeschlossen?


----------



## ChrisDeger (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

ja ich schau nochmal!


----------



## Threshold (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Hat dein Mainboard einen Taster um zu starten? Wenn ja einfach mal drauf drücken.


----------



## ChrisDeger (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

was für eine tastatur?
wo wäre die beim asrock h77 pro4/mvp


----------



## Threshold (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Das Board hat leider keinen Start Taster.


----------



## ChrisDeger (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

und jetzt?


----------



## Threshold (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Ich sagte doch überprüfe die Verkabellung des Case. Vielleicht hast du was falsch angeschlossen.
Passiert denn gar nichts wenn du den Start Knopf drückst?


----------



## ChrisDeger (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

ne es passiert gar nichts...

was meinst du mit verkabelung des cases alles, welches der kabel ist denn für den star-knopf verantwortlich?


----------



## Threshold (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Du musst den Start Knopf vom Case ja ans Mainboard anschließen und da hast du wahrscheinlich einen Fehler gemacht.
Deswegen passiert nichts.
Daher hol mal das Handbuch heraus und schau genau nach wie das angeschlossen werden muss.


----------



## ChrisDeger (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

hier steht: hdd led, +p led, -p led, power sw, reset sw

eigentlich hab ich des so angeschlossen ich überprüfs nochmal


----------



## ChrisDeger (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

auf dem board steht: [+pled    +pwrbtn]
                                      hdled  +reset


----------



## Threshold (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Guck dir im Handbuch den Panel Header an. Auf Seite 13 bei Punkt 20.
Daran musst du dich halten.


----------



## ChrisDeger (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

da war kein handbuch dabei, nur so ein blatt mit installtion guide


----------



## Threshold (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Wieso hast du kein Handbuch? 

Da musst du schauen wie es angeschlossen wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChrisDeger (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

da ist keins dabei! >.<   (hab ich auch grad bei nen paar rezensionen gelesen)

ja da hab ichs angesteckt, aber was da steht ist etwas verwirrend, ich habs dir ja geschrieben was da steht...


----------



## Threshold (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Gut. Dann gehen wird das Punkt für Punkt durch.
Was steht auf den Kabeln die vom Case kommen?


----------



## ChrisDeger (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

hdd led, +p led, -p led, power sw, reset sw

und vielen dank für die hilfe!


----------



## Threshold (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

OK.
HDD LEd ist klar. Das ist die Diode die anzeigt dass die HDD gerade schreibt oder liest. Sie blinkt bei HDD Zugriff.

Hier noch mal ein Bild. Dann sollte es deutlicher werden wo was hinkommt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChrisDeger (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

woher weiß ich wo hdd led+/- ist? des ist nru ein kabel mit einem schriftzug drauf


----------



## Threshold (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Deswegen frag ich ja was auf den Kabeln vom Case drauf steht. Das muss da stehen welches die HDD LED ist und ob es plus oder minus ist.


----------



## ChrisDeger (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

so????

pled+ pled - piwer sw
______________________
hdd led+ hdd led- reset sw


----------



## ChrisDeger (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

ja ich hab doch geschrieben was auf den kabeln vom case drauf steht, schon 2x


----------



## Threshold (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Genau so. Richte dich an die Grafik von der letzten Seite.
Also diese hier




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Genau so anschließen dann sollte es gehen.


----------



## ChrisDeger (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

bei hdd led geht ein gelbes und ein weißes kabel weg, welches ist + udn welches -?


----------



## Threshold (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Das muss aufgedruckt sein. Entweder ist da ein plus Zeichen drauf oder eben ein Minus Zeichen.


----------



## ChrisDeger (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

ne ist es echt nicht...
auf der gelebn seite ist ein pfeil?


----------



## Threshold (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Welches Case hast du?


----------



## ChrisDeger (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

xigmatek asgard pro


----------



## Threshold (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Ich schau mal ob ich da was finde und melde mich dann wieder.


Nachtrag:
Hier auf dem bild kannst du die Kabel gut erkennen.
Die HDD LED ist ein kompletter Stecker. Der wird einfach so wie er ist auf das Mainboard gesteckt.
Die Schrift auf dem Stecker sollte dabei in Richtung Gehäuseboden zeigen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

steht das nicht auch in der Anleitung vom mb?


----------



## Threshold (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> steht das nicht auch in der Anleitung vom mb?


 
Das steht da auch aber er sagt dass er sie nicht hat.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

blöd gelaufen


----------



## Threshold (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Beim Asgard ist das aber gut beschriftet. Sollte also kein Problem sein das richtig anzuschließen.


----------



## ChrisDeger (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

dieser dummy steckplatz ist jetzt nicht belegt.
power und reset schriften zeigen ebenfalls zum gehäuseboden.
neuer versuch den pc zu starten?


----------



## Threshold (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Mr. Data.
Ja, Captain.
Energie, Mr. Data.


----------



## ChrisDeger (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

es tut sich wieder nichts...


----------



## Threshold (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Gar nichts? Nicht mal ein kurzes Zucken?


----------



## ChrisDeger (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

nein...


----------



## Threshold (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Dann zieh mal die Kabel wieder ab und überbrück die beiden Pins. Dann *muss *der Rechner starten.


----------



## ChrisDeger (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

was soll ich jetzt rausziehen?


----------



## Threshold (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Alle Kabel vom Panel.
Damit du die Pins frei hast.
Dann überbrückst du die beiden Pins die zum Start Knopf gehen und dann sollte der Rechner starten.


----------



## ChrisDeger (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

wenn ich alles rauszieh auch den fürs starten, wie soll der pc dann starten?


----------



## Threshold (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Du sollst nur die Kabel vom Case herausziehen die du eben eingesteckt hast. Also Power Knopf, Power LED, Resett und HDD LED.
Damit sollte dann der Panel Header wieder frei sein und dann überbrückst du die beiden Pins wo der Power Knopf dran kommt.


----------



## ChrisDeger (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

sorry ich bin wohl einfach zu blöd? 
ich verstehs nicht was ich jetzt bei panel 1 einstecken soll


----------



## Threshold (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Also. Ich erzähle es noch mal.

Von diesem Panel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ziehst du alle Kabel wieder ab. Eben die, die du vorhin draufgesteckt hast.
Alles andere lässt du so.

Dann suchst du dir die beiden Pins heraus wo der Start Knopf drauf kommt.
Das sind diese beiden -- siehe Kreis.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die beiden überbrückst du. Z.B. mit einem kleinen Schraubendreher oder mit einem Draht. Aber nur die beiden Pins. Nicht gegen andere Pins kommen.
Dann muss der PC starten wenn du alles übrige korrekt angeschlossen hast.


----------



## ChrisDeger (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

ja ich hab vorher alles angeschlossen, also hab ich jetzt alles rausgezogen...
aber ich versteh des überbrücken nichts so ganz.
dann ist ja kein kabel am panel angeschlossen, nur ein draht bei power umwickelt?


----------



## Threshold (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Du sollst nichts umwickeln.
Du sollst die beiden Pins kurzschließen.
Wenn du die beiden Pins kurzschließt bekommt der Rechner das Signal zum Einschalten. Also muss sich der Rechner einschalten -- sofern eben sonst alles korrekt angeschlossen wurde.
Leider hat das Asrock keine Kontroll LED die anzeigt dass Strom auf dem Mainboard ist.
Daher der Weg mit dem Kurz schließen.

Traust du dir das zu den Rechner kurz zu schließen?


----------



## ChrisDeger (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

eher nicht, nein


----------



## Threshold (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Dann bau das Mainboard mal wieder aus und lege es auf den Karton des Boards.
Ebenfalls Netzteil ausbauen.
Wenn du das Board auf den Karton gelegt hast schließt du das Netzteil wieder an.
HDD und Laufwerk kannst du weg lassen. Tastatur und Maus aber anschließen.
Jetzt kannst du die beiden Pins leichter überbrücken. 
Das machst du mit einem Schraubendreher. Einfach kurz die beiden Pins gleichzeitig berühren und nicht erschrecken wenn der Rechner dann anläuft.
Also den Schraubendreher nicht fallen lassen.


----------



## ChrisDeger (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

ich kann des mb nicht mehr wirklich ausbauen, schon vergessen?


----------



## Threshold (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Das kann auch der Grund sein wieso es nicht startet. Weil du einen Kurzschluss auf dem Board hast.
Dann kommst du nicht herum die Pins kurz zu schließen denn du musst da Gewissheit haben.
Falls das Board aber defekt sein sollte musst du es so oder so wieder ausbauen.


----------



## ChrisDeger (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

kann beim kurzschließen was kaputt gehen?


----------



## Threshold (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Nein. eigentlich nicht.
Du musst halt die beiden Pins für den Power Knopf überbrücken und nicht alle Pins auf einmal.


----------



## ChrisDeger (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

ich versteh nicht wie ich des machen soll


----------



## Threshold (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Ich meine das mit dem Überbrücken wie hier im Video.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9x8Uf4xBV84


----------



## ChrisDeger (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

ich seh kein video.


----------



## Threshold (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Wieso siehst du kein Video?
Bist du mit dem iPad online?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

ich schon


----------



## ChrisDeger (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

ipad?  nein...


----------



## Threshold (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

wieso siehst du dann kein Video?

Hier ist der Link.
How to start a PC without case - YouTube


----------



## ChrisDeger (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

also wenn jetzt nichts bei dem panel angeschlossen ist einfach da wo der power-button hingehört mit einem schraubenzieher kru hin?


----------



## ChrisDeger (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

kann da 100%tig nichts kaputt gehen?


----------



## Threshold (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Genau das. Du hältst ihn nur kurz gegen die beiden Pins. Aber so dass sie beide eine Verbindung haben. Also den Dreher etwas schräg ansetzen und dann gleichzeitig die beiden Pins berühren.
Dann sollte der Rechner starten. Bzw. wenn er immer noch nicht startet liegt das Problem woanders.
Achte aber darauf dass du beide Pins berührst. Ruhig mehrmals probieren.

Du schaffst das schon. 



ChrisDeger schrieb:


> kann da 100%tig nichts kaputt gehen?



Nein kann nicht. Es ist ja das gleiche als wenn du den Start Knopf drückst.


----------



## ChrisDeger (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

und wieso soll ich des dafür ausbauen?
kann ich doch auch drin lassen oder?


----------



## Threshold (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Ausbauen ist einfacher weil du besser ran kommst. Aber du kannst es natürlich auch eingebaut überbrücken.
Versuch es einfach mal.


----------



## ChrisDeger (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

aber da kommt man doch auch an die anderen pins?


----------



## Threshold (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Du sollst ja eben aufpassen dass du nur die beiden Pins vom Start Knopf berührst und keine anderen.


----------



## Sysnet (17. Juni 2012)

Ist das hier echt oder ein Fake? 

Habe mich auf jeden Fall köstlich amüsiert.


----------



## ChrisDeger (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

was wenn ich die anderen doch berühre?
und welche pins sind des jetzt genau


pins:      ::::.     oben der 3. un der 4. oder?


----------



## Threshold (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Hier sind sie eingekreist. Diese beiden überbrücken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChrisDeger (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

juhu...
tut sich immer noch nix


----------



## Sysnet (17. Juni 2012)

Ein paar Bilder vom Rechner wären sicher sehr hilfreich. 

Habe persönlich auch die Befürchtung das, wenn das hier echt sein sollte, die Grafikkarte schief im Slot sitzt, das Board falsch eingebaut ist und einiges falsch angeschlossen ist.

Es wäre also besser das Board nochmal auszubauen und nur das Nötigste anzustecken. Ja, das geht auch wenn die Abstandshalter nicht richtig befestigt wurden.


----------



## Threshold (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*



ChrisDeger schrieb:


> juhu...
> tut sich immer noch nix


 
Dann kommst du nicht herum das Board wieder herauszuholen.
Das Netzteil kurzschließen geht zwar auch noch aber das lass mal lieber.


----------



## Sysnet (17. Juni 2012)

^^Höre auf den Mann. Er weiß anscheinend wovon er spricht. 

Aber nochmal, ist es Dir möglich Bilder vom Aufbau zu machen, damit man Dir besser helfen kann?


----------



## ChrisDeger (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

kann man 3mp handybildern dienen... 

wisst ihr vielleicht auch irgendeinen fachmann bei dachau in der nähe, der mir weiterhelfen könnte falls ichs nicht schaff?


----------



## Threshold (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Das weiß ich leider nicht.
Gibt es in deiner Nähe einen PC Laden wo du zur Not hingehen kannst?


----------



## ChrisDeger (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

joa 25min. von mir denke ich, dass der mir vielleicht weiterhelfen könnte...

aber wenn ich jetzt das boartd ausbau, wo ist dann der unterschied?


----------



## Threshold (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Du kannst so ermitteln ob ein Kurzschluss dazu führt dass der Rechner nicht starten will.
Baust du das board aus und schließt es so an und startet weißt du dass du beim Einbau einen Fehler hast.


----------



## ChrisDeger (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

und wenns dann nicht funzt wenns ausgebaut ist, was ist dann kaputt? nt, cpu, mb????


----------



## Threshold (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Dann hilft nur testen.
Du kennst nicht zufällig noch einen der auch einen Rechner hat?


----------



## ChrisDeger (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

keinen der einen selbst gebauten hat


----------



## Threshold (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Das macht aber nichts. Immerhin könntest du dort Grafikkarte und Netzteil testen. Das wäre dann schon mal auf Board und CPU eingegrenzt wenn die beiden Sachen bei den Freunden laufen.
Du kannst aber auch den Rechner zum PC Shop schleppen und dort nachfragen ob sie testen können was nicht geht. Dafür wollen die aber sicher etwas Geld haben.

Leider kenne ich niemanden der aus deiner Ecke kommt.


----------



## ChrisDeger (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

wieviel wird sowas ungefähr kosten? 15-25€?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*



ChrisDeger schrieb:


> wieviel wird sowas ungefähr kosten? 15-25€?


 
Das wäre schön. Mach dich auf über 50 Euro gefasst.


----------



## Threshold (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Das weiß ich leider nicht. Vielleicht machen die das auch gratis.
Versuch erst mal das Board aus dem Case zu bekommen dann testest du es noch mal auf den Karton und dann siehst du weiter.
Wichtig ist aber dass du Netzteil und Grafikkarte mal testen kannst. Beides mitnehmen zum Freund und dort anschließen.


----------



## ChrisDeger (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Die haben alle nen neuen pc und wollen den nicht aufmachen


----------



## Threshold (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

die sollen sich nicht anstellen.


----------



## ChrisDeger (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

ja kann ja vielleicht auch der typ testen...


----------



## Threshold (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Bring die Sachen einfach zu ihm und frag ihn mal nett ob er Grafikkarte und Netzteil an seinem Rechner testen kann.
Passieren kann da nichts. Wenn sie nicht gehen, gehen sie nicht. Wenn sie laufen weißt du dass es daran nicht liegt.


----------



## ChrisDeger (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

was mach ich wenn die nicht gehen


----------



## Threshold (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Eins davon wird auf jeden Fall gehen. Es kann ja nicht alles kaputt sein.
Wenn als das Netzteil nicht geht tauscht es um. Das gleiche bei der Grafikkarte.
Wenn beide gehen wird es vermutlich am Mainboard liegen.


----------



## ChrisDeger (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

gut danke nochmal für deine hilfe!
ruf morgen gleich mal bei dme typen an


----------



## Threshold (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Versuch trotzdem mal das Mainboard wieder auszubauen. 
Du kannst -- wenn du die Schaube herausdrehst -- gleichzeitig am Mainboard etwas ziehen --  nur ein wenig -- vielleicht kannst du es dann so lösen. Das gleiche machst du dann bei allen Schrauben wo sich die Abstandshalter mitdrehen.
Das müsste dann klappen und so kannst du das Board mitsamt den Abstandshaltern herausbekommen.


----------



## ChrisDeger (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

ok wenns dann laufen sollte ohne gehäuse, dann einfach nt wieder ausmachen oder?


----------



## ChrisDeger (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

an der cpu kanns nicht liegen oder?


----------



## coroc (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

hast du beim Einbau die Pins berührt oder sowas?


----------



## ChrisDeger (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

eigentlich nicht


----------



## Threshold (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Bau mal das Board aus. Das kriegst du ihn. Eine Schraube nach der anderen lösen und langsam drehen. Wenn du spürst dass sich der Abstandshalter mitdreht versuchst du die nächste Schraube. Wenn du nur noch die mitdrehenden Abstandshalter hast drehst du sie während du sanft am Mainboard ziehst. Sodass sich der Abstandshalter aus dem Gewinde schrauben muss.
Das machst du bis du das Mainboard lose hast.
Lass dir dabei Zeit und versuche es mehrmals wenn es beim 1. Mal nicht klappen will.
Eventuell anderer Schraubendreher oder frag jemanden aus der Familie ob er mal kurz mit anfassen kann. Z.B. beim Anheben des Boards.

Die CPU kann auch defekt sein. Ist aber eher unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## coroc (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Vielleicht ists ein MoBo Fehler, kannst du Komponenten von Freunden ausleihen?


----------



## ChrisDeger (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

ne kann ich nicht


----------



## Threshold (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Das Board hat leider auch keine Debug Anzeige.


----------



## ChrisDeger (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

ich werds jetzt mal versuchen auszubauen...
alles auf dem board lassen oder? ^^
 dann einfach wieder kurzschließen und wenn funzt einfach netzteil wieder ausmachen?


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Nur die Grafikkarte ausbauen damit du leichter an die Schrauben kommst. Sonst alles lassen.
Versuch erst mal das Board herauszuholen und dann schaust du weiter.


----------



## ChrisDeger (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

ja grafikkarte danach aber wieder einbauen, um zu schauen ob sie funzt


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Das ist klar aber beim Ausbau stört sie.


----------



## ChrisDeger (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

schon klar, chef!


----------



## ChrisDeger (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

ausgebaut gehts auch nicht...

jetzt ist die frage netzteil oder mb oder?


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Mein Tipp ist ja das Mainboard.
Aber das kannst du nur dann sicher sagen wenn du das Netzteil an einem anderen Rechner getestet hast.

Oder du schließt das Netzteil kurz.


----------



## True Monkey (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

hmm ...ich habe jetzt mal eine weile mitgelesen.

@ TE 
Mach mal ein Foto von deinem Aufbau und setzt es mal hier rein  ....dann sehen wir weiter


----------



## ChrisDeger (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

kann ich doch bestimmt an nem 10 jahre alten compaq testen oder? die 4pin vom stromstecker füprs mainboard kann ich ja weckklemen ^^
ja ne lieber nicht


----------



## ChrisDeger (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

@true monkey: aufbau gibt's ja jetzt im moment nicht mehr 

bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, dass ich des richtig angeschlossen hab...
ichs chau jetzt erstmal ob das nt funzt


----------



## Sysnet (18. Juni 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:
			
		

> hmm ...ich habe jetzt mal eine weile mitgelesen.
> 
> @ TE
> Mach mal ein Foto von deinem Aufbau und setzt es mal hier rein  ....dann sehen wir weiter



^^Sag ich ja. Ein Bild sagt oft mehr als tausend Worte.  Vor allem was wo angeschlossen wurde wäre interessant. Hier lassen sich Fehler schnell aufspüren.

@TE Ja, kannst Du auch an Deinem alten Rechner testen.


----------



## True Monkey (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*



> bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, dass ich des richtig angeschlossen hab...


 
Nachdem ich hier diesen Thread durchgelesen habe muss ich aber sagen ...." ich nicht" 
Ist nicht bös gemeint aber du hast hier schon einige böcke geschossen was mich das vermuten läßt und um dir wirklich helfen zu können möchte ich mich davon lieber erst mal überzeugen bevor ich mir einen Wolf suche und es letztendlich dann doch an was ganz einfachen liegt


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Wenn du das board nun in der Hand hast kannst du es so machen wie ich gesagt habe.
Also auf den Karton damit. Netzteil anschließen -- beide Stecker. RAM einsetzen. Monitor an IGP anschließen und dann machst du mal ein Foto davon.
Du kannst die beiden Pins überbrücken damit der Rechner startet.


----------



## ChrisDeger (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

ja hab ich ja schon versucht...
hatte den monitor halt nciht angeschlossen... für was steht ipg (input...?)


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

IGP ist die Grafik im Prozessor.
Die kannst du nutzen indem du den Monitor ans Mainboard anschließt.


----------



## ChrisDeger (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

wieso soll ichs monitorkabel an die graka anschließen`?


----------



## ich111 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

An die IGP bitte
Damit du siehst was dir dein Rechner alles ausspuckt


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Das Mainboard hat einen DVI Anschluss. Da kommt der Monitor dran.


----------



## Sysnet (18. Juni 2012)

Ich denke leider auch, dass Du beim anschließen evtl. einen Fehler gemacht hast. Daher wären ein paar Bilder eben sehr von Vorteil. Alleine die nicht richtig passende Grafikkarte sagt mir nunmal das beim Einbau was schief gelaufen ist. Ich habe noch nie erlebt das diese nicht richtig eingesteckt werden konnte.

Dein Mainboard kann direkt mit einem Monitor verbunden werden. Aufgrund der in die CPU integrierten Grafikeinheit gibt das Board dann ein Bild aus ohne das die dedizierte Grafikkarte genutzt werden muss.


----------



## ChrisDeger (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

wieso nicht, hab ich gemeint ^^


----------



## ChrisDeger (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

den stromstecker vom netzteil bekomm ich nicht aus dem mainboard, habts ihr irgendwelche tipps?


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Der hat eine Verriegelung. Du musst den kleinen Zapfen an der Seite hineindrücken und dann kannst du ihn herausziehen.


----------



## ChrisDeger (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

die ist bei mir in der mitte und des hab ich schon versucht


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Das geht schon. Du musst den Zapfen oben etwas eindrücken damit er sich unten bei der Verriegelung lösen kann und dann kannst du das Kabel herausziehen.
Versuch es weiter. Das klappt schon.


----------



## ChrisDeger (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

alter pc startet mit dem netzteil, dann kann es eigentlich nur am mainboard liegen oder?
und wie läuft das ab mit einschicken und so udn bekomm ich mein geld zurück?


----------



## Onkeldieter (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Hast du das Mainboard jetzt mal auf den tisch (mit Pappe drunter)getan und versucht zu starten,also nur das nötigste dran?

Ich glaub irgendwie noch nicht an einen defekt der Hardware...


----------



## ChrisDeger (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

ja hab ich


----------



## coroc (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Hast du schon ne andere Graka usw probiert?


----------



## Onkeldieter (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Bilder gemacht?
Ich mein das is eig. ein kleiner Aufwand im Gegensatz dazu das z.B. Threshold sich hier schon lange bemüht das Problem mit deinem PC zu lösen.
Evtl. hast du ja wirklich nur ne Kleinigkeit vergessen oder falsch angeschlossen,kann immer passieren.
Hab ich ehrlich gesagt die ganze Zeit nich gecheckt auch gerade weil das schon mehrere User geschrieben haben und es so doch um einiges einfacher ist etwaige Fehler auszuschließen.


----------



## coroc (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Stimmt, lief er mal? Wenn nein, überprüfe die Anschlüße vom Gehäude am MoBo, einen Pc mit ner HDD Led anzuschalten wird schwer


----------



## ChrisDeger (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

ne hab ich noch nicht, aber ich könnte es ja mal ganz ohne graka versuchen...


----------



## coroc (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Oder mit iGP? Hat deine CPU eine?


----------



## ChrisDeger (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

nein es hat sich bis jetzt noch nichts getan, weder im gehäuse noch außerhalb...
also ich bau's jetzt nochmal zusammen und versuch ne kamera aufzutreiben...
ich versuchs mal ohne graka oder?


----------



## True Monkey (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Und warum machst du kein Bild davon ? 

edit: Ok lese gerade du willst wirklich endlich mal ein bild machen ...bin gespannt darauf


----------



## ChrisDeger (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

ja hat ipg


----------



## Onkeldieter (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Genau, den Monitor einfach am Board anschließen


----------



## ChrisDeger (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

ok ich schau erstmal nach na kamera, bei nem freund oder so weil meine handykamera will ich euch nicht zumuten...
dann bau ich des jetzt nochmal zusammen und lad dann bilder hoch sobald es möglich ist!
vielen dank für eure hilfe


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*



ChrisDeger schrieb:


> ok ich schau erstmal nach na kamera, bei nem freund oder so weil meine handykamera will ich euch nicht zumuten...
> dann bau ich des jetzt nochmal zusammen und lad dann bilder hoch sobald es möglich ist!
> vielen dank für eure hilfe


 
Kannst du irgendwo eine Spiegelreflex auftreiben?


----------



## ChrisDeger (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

leider nicht...
7 jahre alte nikon mit 5.1mp

ich will euch jetzt nirgend widersprechen aber... da kann man doch nicht viel falsch anschließen oder?
da ist ja nur cpu-kühler, dvi-kabel & vom nt 24pin stromstecker & 2x 4pin cpu-stecker?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Panelanschlüsse, Gehäuselüfter (CHA_FAN) CPU-Lüfter (CPU FAN), 24 Pin ATX, 8 Pin ATX.


----------



## ChrisDeger (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

am panel ist ja nix angeschlossen im moment weils board ausgebaut ist und ich es versucht habe kurzuschließen


----------



## ChrisDeger (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

gehäuselüfter demnach auch nicht


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Die sind erst mal unwichtig.
Die CPU samt Kühler muss verbaut sein. Ein RAM Riegel reicht.
24 Pin und 8 Pin anschließen.
Tastatur und Maus anschließen. Monitor anschließen. Mehr brauchst du nicht. Damit muss das System starten wenn es i.O. ist.


----------



## ChrisDeger (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

schon alles versucht aber es tut sich weiterhin nichts.
morgen kommen bilder!!!


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Es passiert absolut nichts?
Dann solltest du das Netzteil mal kurzschließen um zu wissen dass es nicht am Netzteil liegt.


----------



## ChrisDeger (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

netzteil funzt am alten rechner


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Alles klar dann kann es nur am Board liegen.
Einpacken und umtauschen.


----------



## ChrisDeger (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

ok nochmal vielen dank für deine hilfe!!!


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Da du es ganz neu hast sollte das mit dem Umtausch schnell gehen.
Wenn du das neue Board hast unbedingt melden dann klappt das mit dem Einbau wenn alle zusammen mithelfen. 
Und eine Kamera bereit legen damit du Fotos machen kannst.


----------



## ChrisDeger (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

ok werd ich machen!


----------



## ChrisDeger (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

wie bekommt man die "clips" vom alpenföhn sella befestigunsgring aus dem board? 
unmöglich...


----------



## coroc (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Mach ma ein Photo


----------



## ChrisDeger (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

ja hab jetzt keine kamera zur hand... 
wenns nötig ist treib ich eine auf.
sind solche clips die man bisl zusammen drücken muss um sie reinzubekommen. 
wenn die drin sind 'spalten' die sich sozusagen auf.


----------



## coroc (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Vielleicht erst am Befestigungsring und dann aufs Board?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Push Pins haben mir mal das Mainboard versaut. Ich habe die, um die herauszubekommen nach Links gedreht, irgendwann ging es.

Warum auch immer...


----------



## coroc (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Push Pins sind mist, da ist AMD Ausmnahmsweise mal besser


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Das sind Push Pins.
Mit einem Schraubendreher kannst du die um 90° drehen und dann lösen sie sich. Ist nicht schwer.


----------



## ChrisDeger (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

ok danke!


----------



## ChrisDeger (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

bekommt man nicht raus...
kann man einen kühler wegen so etwas zurück schicken? 
weil sonst würd ich mir einen mit backplate kaufen.
oder gibt es so push pins irgendwo zum nachbestellen?


----------



## ChrisDeger (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 754/9XX (AMD) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Freezer Xtreme Rev.2 CPU-Kühler - 120mm

kann ich so einen kühler draufbauen auf dem schon mx-2 drauf ist obwohl ich schon wärmeleitpaste auf meiner cpu habe?
könnt iuhr mir nen cpu-kühler bis 30€ ohne push-pins empfehlen?


----------



## coroc (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Den Scythe Mine 2 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (SCMN-2000) | Geizhals.at EU kannst du nehmen


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Wenn du die Push Pins schon nicht herausbekommst wie willst du dann eine Backplatte verschrauben? 

Klappt das nicht mit dem Drehen?
Wenn du das nicht hin bekommst kannst du das Mainboard umdrehen. Du kannst dann die Push Pins sehen. Die kannst du mit einer Zange zusammendrücken. Dann sollten sie sich durchdrücken lassen. Das machst du bei allen 4 und der Kühler löst sich.
Aber nicht herunter reißen. Erst den Kühler auf der CPU drehen damit er wirklich lose ist. 
Sonst reißt du die CPU mit aus dem Sockel und kannst alles wegwerfen.


----------



## ChrisDeger (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

das des mit na zange geht ist schon klar, aber ich bin  nicht so feinmotorisch 
und wenn ich pech hab zerstör ich dann die umliegenden leiterbahnen und bekomm mein geld für das board nicht akputt, weil die dann sagen das ich's selebr kaputt gemacht habe.


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*



ChrisDeger schrieb:


> das des mit na zange geht ist schon klar, aber ich bin  nicht so feinmotorisch



Das ist mir schon aufgefallen. 



ChrisDeger schrieb:


> und wenn ich pech hab zerstör ich dann die umliegenden leiterbahnen und bekomm mein geld für das board nicht akputt, weil die dann sagen das ich's selebr kaputt gemacht habe.


 
Das stimmt. Kratzer auf dem Board und du verlierst die Garantie.
Daher auch die Pins drehen damit sie sich lösen. Das ist echt nicht schwer. Dreh die mal mit dem Schraubendreher und gleichzeitig ziehst du dann an der Seite die du drehst. Irgendwann rutscht er heraus und das machst du bei allen 4 und hast ihn in der Hand.


----------



## ChrisDeger (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

gut versuch ich dann später nochmal...
aber wenn ich mit 'nem schraubenzieher unten am board dreh, dann kann der pin gar nicht raus rutschen.
ich glaub ich probiers eher mit der zange


----------



## ChrisDeger (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

diese push-pins muss es doch irgendwo zum nachbestellen geben?


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Du sollst auch nicht unten drehen. 

Hier ist ein Bild. Ich habe das mal mit Pfeilen Markiert wo du drehen sollst. Der Schraubendreher wird in die Nute eingesteckt die oben am Lüfter ist. Dann drehst du und die Verriegelung löst sich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChrisDeger (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

ja ich habs mir auch schon gedacht aber die pins sind flach und ohne einkerbungen jeglicher art


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Was hast du denn für einen Boxed?
Mach mal ein Foto davon.


----------



## ChrisDeger (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

ich hab nen alpenföhn sella keinen boxed


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Gut da weiß ich nicht wie das genau ist. Schau mal in die Beschreibung des Kühlers nach wie der abgebaut wird. Das sollte da stehen.


----------



## True Monkey (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Pins ganz runterdrücken und dann die pins auf der Rückseite des Boards zusammen drücken und nach oben schieben


----------



## ChrisDeger (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

ich würd jetzt gerne erstmal den kühlkörper runter bauen bevor ich den befestigungsring runter bau.
dazu müsste ich wieder relatvi viel kraft auf die cpu auswirken, kann diese dadurch beschädigt werden?


----------



## Threshold (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Was willst du abbauen?
Ich weiß nicht genau was du meinst?


----------



## ChrisDeger (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

der kühlkörper ist ja am befestigungsring festgemacht, und den kühlkörper würd ich jetzt zuerst runterbauen!
der ist halt am befestigungsring eingehängt.


----------



## Threshold (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Achso. Ja denn kannst du davon ausheben. Du musst etwas drücken aber das macht nichts.
Wenn du nicht gerade ein grob Motoriker bist geht das problemlos.


----------



## ChrisDeger (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

grob motoriker, hmmm...


----------



## ChrisDeger (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

geschafft 
am montag wirds dann eingeschickt.
geb euch dann bescheid, wenn n neues board da ist.


----------



## Threshold (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Versuch es einfach mal. Denk aber daran dass du eine feste Unterlage brauchst.


----------



## ChrisDeger (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

mainboard ist wieder da, bekomm kein geld zurück weil alle pins vom cpu-sockel umgebogen sind.
ich hab ja gleich gesagt, dass der nen cpu-kühler, nen viel zu hohen anpressdruck hat.
nun zu meienr frage: kann ein fachmann, einen neuen cpu sockel verlöten?


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Du hast also das alte Board wieder?
Wieso sind die Pins alle verbogen? Kannst du mal ein foto machen?


----------



## ChrisDeger (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

da müsste ich erst ne kamera besorgen, sorry!

pins wie sie gehören: ||||||||||||||||||||||||
pins, wie sie jetzt sind: //////////////////////


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Gut. Welcher Kühler war drauf?


----------



## ChrisDeger (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

alpenföhn sella, mit befestigungsring.


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Dann hast du was falsch gemacht. Normaler Weise kann der Anpressdruck nicht zu groß sein. Das verhindern ja die Push Pins.


----------



## ChrisDeger (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

ja soll ich mir n neues board bestellen, am besten gleich bei nem typen der dann den kphler drauf baut?
oder könnte der des evtl. ersetzen/löten?


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Keiner baut den Sockel um.
Du kannst ein neues Board kaufen und die Sachen zum PC Laden bringen wo die das dann zusammenbauen können.


----------



## ChrisDeger (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

ja die müssen ja nur cpu einsetzen und kphler draufbauen, wird ja wohl nicht die welt kosten...


----------



## Sysnet (5. Juli 2012)

Ja, das Board ist so leider erstmal nicht mehr zu gebrauchen. Da hast Du wahrscheinlich die CPU falsch eingelegt oder sowas. 

Dachte immer das geht nur noch bei AMD. 

Kommst um einen Neukauf wohl nicht herum. Was hat das Board denn gekostet (habe nicht den ganzen Thread verfolgt)?


----------



## ChrisDeger (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

ne cpu war richtig drin, des ist doch idiotensicher, vorallem passt die glaub ich auch nur einmal richtig rein (einkerbungen).
80€ ist schon bestellt.
lass den kühler jetzt vom fachmann einbauen, weil ich den sonst wieder falsch einbau.


----------



## Sysnet (9. Juli 2012)

Joa, eigentl. schon. Keine Ahnung wie Du das angestellt hast. Schade um das Board. 

Schon versucht die Pins wieder gerade zu biegen? Ist aber nicht gerade einfach und hilft leider nicht immer.


----------



## ChrisDeger (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

pc läuft...
jetzt wollte ich grad zur w7 installtion fortschreiten und jetzt fehlt mir der produktkey, ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass der dabei war... oO
vorallem hab ich auch keine dvd-hülle bekommen.
wahrscheinlich hab ich tollpatsch den key der vermutlich auf nem kleinen zettel steht verworfen.
kann man den auslesen/neuanfordern?


----------



## Softy (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Kannst Du nicht erstmal ohne Key Windows installieren, und dann telefonisch aktivieren?


----------



## ChrisDeger (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

kostet mich des was?


----------



## Clash57 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Wenn du das Windows erworben hast nicht - du kannst Win7 so oder so 30 Tage umsonst testen und es in dieser Zeit aktivieren.


----------



## ChrisDeger (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

merce dir!


----------



## ChrisDeger (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

und telefonsich aktivieren funzt zu 100%?


----------



## Clash57 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Wenn du ein legales Windows 7 gekauft hast - dann ja. Ist nur ein Band, also keine Angst dass da jemand in nem Callcenter in Bangalore mit dir flirten will


----------



## Softy (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Ja, das ist eine kostenlose Nummer (falls Du vom Festnetz aus anrufst). Da musst Du dann irgendwelche Zahlenkolonnen eintippen, und bekommst dann von der netten elektronischen Frau eine Zahlenkolonne zurück, die du eingeben musst. Dann ist Windows aktiviert.


----------



## ChrisDeger (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

so rechner läuft, hab aber kein bild.
monitor ist an der graka via dvi angeschlossen.


----------



## Clash57 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Hörst du die Lüfter der Graka?


----------



## ChrisDeger (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

jo die laufen!
wenn ichs über die interne grafik der cpu mach, dann geht der monitor an und es zeigt an 'kein signal' jetzt geht er nichtmal mehr an.


----------



## Recaptcha (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Hi schau mal ob der Ram richtig drinne ist. Bei mir war auch der Bildschirm schwarz und der Pc lief  nicht richtig weil der Arbeitsspeicher nicht richtig drinne war.


----------



## ChrisDeger (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

ist alles drin.


----------



## ChrisDeger (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

gut funzt, hat am kabel gelegen.rotzdem danke 
t


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Ja ja immer die pösen Kabel


----------



## ChrisDeger (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

ja 
probleme über probleme bei mir...
ist des normal, dass das bild bei der windows installation bisl verpixelt ist? ^^


----------



## Clash57 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Wenn du Windows 95 installierst ja - ansonsten weiß ich ned wie genau dein pixelig zu verstehen ist.


----------



## ChrisDeger (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

auflösung war auf 800x600 komisch...


----------



## Clash57 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*


----------



## ChrisDeger (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Wollt mich bei allen vorallem Threshold nochmal recht herzlich bedanken  
Ich hoffe, dass jetzt mal alles funzt und ich euch nicht mehr auf die Eier geh


----------



## Softy (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Schön, dass jetzt alles funktioniert 



ChrisDeger schrieb:


> Wollt mich bei allen vorallem Threshold nochmal recht herzlich bedanken


 
Der ist grad im Urlaub, schreib es ihm doch auf die Pinnwand  Dann freut er sich bestimmt


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*



Softy schrieb:


> Der ist grad im Urlaub, schreib es ihm doch auf die Pinnwand  Dann freut er sich bestimmt


 
Ich muss mich erst mal erholen. Die Achterbahnfahrten gestern haben mich schwer getroffen.


----------



## ChrisDeger (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Wie warm darf denn ein i5 werden, weil mein ist grad ziemlich kühl (~30°) aber der, cpu-kühler ist auf level 10 von 10 und daher recht laut?


----------



## Softy (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Bis 70°C ist kein Problem. Ich schaue, dass die CPU im Dauerbetrieb nicht über 60°C kommt.


----------



## ChrisDeger (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

win7 telefonisch aktivieren funzt nicht, weil es 'automatisches telefonsystem verwenden' nicht anzeigt.
ich nutze den rechner privat.
gibt es noch eine andere möglichkeit?


----------



## Sysnet (17. Juli 2012)

Telefonisch aktivieren wäre nicht das Problem aber ohne gültigen Schlüssel wird es halt schwierig.

^^Habe ich doch richtig verstanden das Du den nicht mehr findest, oder?


----------



## Softy (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Zieh mal das Netztwerkkabel (oder deaktiviere WLAN). Dann Neustarten. Wird dann die Option "telefonisch aktivieren" angezeigt?


----------



## ChrisDeger (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

ja aber produktkey ist weiterhin erforderlich.


----------



## Softy (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Wenn Du Windows legal gekauft hast, muss auch ein Key dabei gewesen sein. Ansonsten müsstest Du Dich mal an den Verkäufer wenden. Wo hast du es denn gekauft?


----------



## ChrisDeger (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

amazon.
kann mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, dass ich den verloren hab weil ich nix gefunden hab.
komisch war auch, dass win7 anstatt in einer dvd hülle einfach nur in papier hüllen aufgeliefert worden ist.


----------



## Softy (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Vielleicht ist in der Papierhülle so ein kleiner Aufkleber mit dem Key drauf? 

Ansonsten würde ich mal bei amazon anklopfen und sagen, dass Du keinen Key bekommen hast.


----------



## ChrisDeger (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

aber des könnte ja jeder sagen...


----------



## Softy (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Ja, aber was willst sonst machen? Nochmal Windows kaufen?


----------



## Sysnet (17. Juli 2012)

Wird wohl eine dieser bereits verwendeten Versionen sein. Verstoßen diese Versionen eigentl. nicht gegen die AGBs von MS? Halt als würde man nur den Key verkaufen, was ja auch nicht "legal" ist.

Kenne mich mit der Rechtslage da jetzt aber nicht so genau aus.


----------



## ChrisDeger (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

neues problem: frontlüfter (gehäuse) funzt nicht mehr, will den rechenr aber nicht herunterfahren weil ein downlaod läuft (noch ca. 24h) macht des was?


----------



## Softy (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Puste ab und zu ins Gehäuse. Das reicht 

Ernsthaft, wenn Du noch einen weiteren Lüfter hast, und jetzt nicht Lust bekommst, Prime95 und Furmark parallel zu spielen, brauchst Du Dir da keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## ChrisDeger (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

super frontlüfter funzt auch nicht mehr 
bei mir funzt nie was ^^
hab ihn aus- und wieder angesteckt und dann gebootet, tut sich aber nix ^^


----------



## Softy (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Komponenten für Gaming-PC gesucht (~600-700€)*

Hast Du ihn mal an einem anderen Anschluss ansgesteckt? Wenn er da auch nicht funktioniert, musst Du ihn halt umtauschen. Sei froh, dass es nur der Lüfter ist und nicht das Board defekt ist


----------

